# Advice on running



## Paperboy (Feb 10, 2016)

Evening all, in a moment of weakness I've signed up for a 5 mile run in June. The only good thing I can see at the moment is you get a beer and a slice of cake at the end.

I've not really run a lot since I started playing in goal from pitch in hockey. So today at the gym got on the treadmill set it to 8km/h and jogged/ran for 20 minutes. Got 2.5km travelled, almost a third of the 5 mile distance.

I'm basically after tips to get upto 5 miles. 

Do I slowly increment the pace and keep the same 20 minute period, until I can't go any faster?

Or slowly build up the time at the same pace to start with til I get to 5 miles, then increase the pace?

Thanks in advance really want to get it done in under an hour. Being short and over weight won't help, but I've got 4 months to get ready!!


----------



## Three (Feb 10, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Evening all, in a moment of weakness I've signed up for a 5 mile run in June. The only good thing I can see at the moment is you get a beer and a slice of cake at the end.

I've not really run a lot since I started playing in goal from pitch in hockey. So today at the gym got on the treadmill set it to 8km/h and jogged/ran for 20 minutes. Got 2.5km travelled, almost a third of the 5 mile distance.

I'm basically after tips to get upto 5 miles. 

Do I slowly increment the pace and keep the same 20 minute period, until I can't go any faster?

Or slowly build up the time at the same pace to start with til I get to 5 miles, then increase the pace?

Thanks in advance really want to get it done in under an hour. Being short and over weight won't help, but I've got 4 months to get ready!!
		
Click to expand...

Most of what you achieve will come from within, your determination, desire and will. 

Just keep going on the treadmill, some days will be harder than others but week by week you will see improvements that should inspire you. 

If all else fails, think about the beer and cake 

I won't say good "luck" , I'll say you'll make your own results, so all the best.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 10, 2016)

Good man Simon, I'm doing more or less the same on the treadmill at the moment 7-8 km/h for as long as I can.I set the machine to 45 mins but I've not managed to keep the pace up the whole time. I run at that pace and walk the rest when I get tired or too achy, usually 10-15 mins to go. Eventually I hope to maintain the same pace throughout the 45 mins and wont be too far away from 10K if I do that, might then try to run for an hour, hour 15m and so on. Whats the 5 mile run in June? I might sign up for something like this as well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 10, 2016)

Don't rush it, pick a time or distance you are comfortable starting with and increase it no more than 5-10% weekly, ie 20 mins this week, 22 next week etc, slow and steady build up and you'll find the distance will increase as you get faster over those times, make sure you've got decent running shoes and stop or walk at the slighest pain, 
4 months is loads of time. i would also suggest you don't run anymore than 3-4 times a week to begin with.
after 3-4 weeks if you feel confident you could try a longer run on the weekend of an extra 50% on top of your daily distance.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2016)

Three said:



			Most of what you achieve will come from within, your determination, desire and will. .
		
Click to expand...

This. 

I've seen so many guys who'd never ran before whilst doing basic training that achieved and over achieved all expectations all from those 3 words. 

Good luck Simon.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 10, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Good man Simon, I'm doing more or less the same on the treadmill at the moment 7-8 km/h for as long as I can.I set the machine to 45 mins but I've not managed to keep the pace up the whole time. I run at that pace and walk the rest when I get tired or too achy, usually 10-15 mins to go. Eventually I hope to maintain the same pace throughout the 45 mins and wont be too far away from 10K if I do that, might then try to run for an hour, hour 15m and so on. Whats the 5 mile run in June? I might sign up for something like this as well.
		
Click to expand...

The race I've entered is the Romsey road runners 5 mile beer race. I'd link it but not sure if I'm allowed, just read it's been going for over 30 years :O


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 10, 2016)

I will look for something like that race a bit more local to me if not I might see you there!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2016)

Good for you, go to it.

But.

I don't want to pop your bubble, but running on a tread mill is a bit like running down hill. It's way harder running for real. It just is. By about a third. Even when the ramp is set to 10%.

If you can, get out and run a bit in the real world, rather than just on the tread mill. It's more fun, better for you, in the fresh air, and it's better exercise.

You don't want any nasty surprises on the day!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 10, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Good for you, go to it.

But.

I don't want to pop your bubble, but running on a tread mill is a bit like running down hill. It's way harder running for real. It just is. By about a third. Even when the ramp is set to 10%.

If you can, get out and run a bit in the real world, rather than just on the tread mill. It's more fun, better for you, in the fresh air, and it's better exercise.

You don't want any nasty surprises on the day!
		
Click to expand...

Yes was going to try a few miles Friday evening in the fresh air. Just find pacing myself difficult outside.

Got a route planned for a couple of miles, but if it's hurting or too much there are a few shortcuts &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Three (Feb 10, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Good for you, go to it.

But.

I don't want to pop your bubble, but running on a tread mill is a bit like running down hill. It's way harder running for real. It just is. By about a third. Even when the ramp is set to 10%.

If you can, get out and run a bit in the real world, rather than just on the tread mill. It's more fun, better for you, in the fresh air, and it's better exercise.

You don't want any nasty surprises on the day!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not arguing, but wondering why you say that? 

Ive asked people about this before and had differing responses.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2016)

Three said:



			I'm not arguing, but wondering why you say that? 

Ive asked people about this before and had differing responses.
		
Click to expand...

When I started running, I ran for 50 odd minutes on a treadmill 3 times a week. My wife entered a cross country relay race, in teams, and I figured I'd do it too. Only 6 k, so it wasn't a million miles from what I'd been doing. Um, no, it doesn't compare. 

I now run twice a week, outside, about 6 miles a pop. Not much, compared to some, but it's what I do. When I stay in China, I run on a treadmill, to keep fit. It just doesn't compare. At all. The machine does so much for you. All you have to do is pick your feet up, and put them down. You don't have to propel yourself forwards, and that's a part of running.


----------



## gmc40 (Feb 10, 2016)

Three said:



			I'm not arguing, but wondering why you say that? 

Ive asked people about this before and had differing responses.
		
Click to expand...

The pace on treadmills can be a bit inconsistent due to calibration issues and whilst I've also heard running on the treadmill is supposed to be easier, the frequent suggestion on running forums is to put it on a 1 degree incline. 

To the OP

I'd suggest running on the road as soon as you feel confident and also run no more than 3 to 4 times a week even when you are more experienced. I started on a treadmill but it bores me senseless now, there are so many great places to run. It's also too easy to hit the stop button when you feel like quitting. That can't happen when you are 2 miles from home. Up your distance 10% a week and don't worry about times. That will improve as you get better. 
Get a decent pair of running shoes also (if you haven't already). 4 months is plenty of time. Best of luck!


----------



## gmc40 (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh and sign up for parkrun. It's a free timed 5k every Saturday morning at 9am and open to all abilities. They are located all around the country. It's a great place to start. 

www.parkrun.org.uk


----------



## Simbo (Feb 10, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Good for you, go to it.

But.

I don't want to pop your bubble, but running on a tread mill is a bit like running down hill. It's way harder running for real. It just is. By about a third. Even when the ramp is set to 10%.

If you can, get out and run a bit in the real world, rather than just on the tread mill. It's more fun, better for you, in the fresh air, and it's better exercise.

You don't want any nasty surprises on the day!
		
Click to expand...

No real scientific evidence to suggest that the treadmill with 10% gradient is easier, it may feel easier because the belt underneath means your legs aren't having to actually power your body, they are just turning over. Wind resistance factors in. Road running has to factor in weather conditions and surfaces you run on etc. Road running will build far better mental strength.Treadmill running is boring. 
If you're a complete novice to get to 5 miles probably try a 6 week schedule or something, run 3/4 times a week I f you can. One short run 1.5 miles quick pace, a medium run 3 miles, medium pace  then try a 4 mile at a slow pace, try it for 6 weeks, then add a mile onto it after 6 weeks. Aim for 7/8 minute miles on long run day. 
Plenty rest, warm up and down, 5 miles not really that far, you can do it no problem.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 10, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			Oh and sign up for parkrun. It's a free timed 5k every Saturday morning at 9am and open to all abilities. They are located all around the country. It's a great place to start. 

www.parkrun.org.uk

Click to expand...

Unfortunately my golf group plays early on Saturday mornings, which I play in if hockey doesn't get in the way, thinking about it in the summer though.


----------



## gmc40 (Feb 10, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Unfortunately my golf group plays early on Saturday mornings, which I play in if hockey doesn't get in the way, thinking about it in the summer though.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely worth a go when you can. I did my first one last April and do it every week now. Really look forward to it.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 11, 2016)

Personally with a target like that, i would get a proper plan in place with the end goal being 5 miles in the time you want.

It would look something like this based on 3 runs per week.

Week 1 - Run 2 minutes, walk 90 seconds. repeat for 30 mins.
Week 2 - Run 2.5 minutes, walk 90 seconds. repeat for 30 mins.
Week 3 - Run 2.5 minutes, walk 60 seconds. repeat for 30 mins.
Week 4 - Run 3 minutes, walk 60 seconds. repeat for 30 mins.
Week 5 - Run 3 minutes, walk 60 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 6 - Run 3 minutes, walk 30 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 7 - Run 4 minutes, walk 45 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 8 - Run 4 minutes, walk 30 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 9 - Run 4 minutes, walk 60, Run 8 minutes, walk 60, run 4 minutes etc for 45 mins.
Week 10 - Run 6 minutes, walk 30 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 11 - Run 8 minutes, walk 30 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 12 - Run 10 minutes, walk 60 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.

Last 4 weeks, just start going for endurance, keeping a steady pace and aim for an hour. If the above is far too easy, increase the run and reduce the walk portions.

This type of training plan is very common in the run 5k/10k training apps etc. Good luck! Important to add a gentle warm up and warm down.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 11, 2016)

I've often thought about starting running....but thankfully it soon passes.....


----------



## woody69 (Feb 11, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Personally with a target like that, i would get a proper plan in place with the end goal being 5 miles in the time you want.

It would look something like this based on 3 runs per week.

Week 1 - Run 2 minutes, walk 90 seconds. repeat for 30 mins.
Week 2 - Run 2.5 minutes, walk 90 seconds. repeat for 30 mins.
Week 3 - Run 2.5 minutes, walk 60 seconds. repeat for 30 mins.
Week 4 - Run 3 minutes, walk 60 seconds. repeat for 30 mins.
Week 5 - Run 3 minutes, walk 60 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 6 - Run 3 minutes, walk 30 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 7 - Run 4 minutes, walk 45 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 8 - Run 4 minutes, walk 30 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 9 - Run 4 minutes, walk 60, Run 8 minutes, walk 60, run 4 minutes etc for 45 mins.
Week 10 - Run 6 minutes, walk 30 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 11 - Run 8 minutes, walk 30 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.
Week 12 - Run 10 minutes, walk 60 seconds. repeat for 45 mins.

Last 4 weeks, just start going for endurance, keeping a steady pace and aim for an hour. If the above is far too easy, increase the run and reduce the walk portions.

This type of training plan is very common in the run 5k/10k training apps etc. Good luck! Important to add a gentle warm up and warm down.
		
Click to expand...

12 weeks to run 5 miles? It really isn't that far and unless you are seriously overweight or injured in some way you should be able to jog 5 miles in a couple of weeks max. You don't have to break any records, just get out and run/walk


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 11, 2016)

IF you haven't already, please, please, PLEASE go to a proper running shop (or a sports shop that will analyse your gait) and get fitted for some proper running shoes. They don't have to be mega expensive, but you need to have the right type of shoe for your running style. It will save you pain and injury in the future. 

Best of luck with the run. 5 miles should be a breeze with a few months training.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 11, 2016)

woody69 said:



			12 weeks to run 5 miles? It really isn't that far and unless you are seriously overweight or injured in some way you should be able to jog 5 miles in a couple of weeks max. You don't have to break any records, just get out and run/walk
		
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying but everyone is different and everyone is trying to help, the good thing about Rooters post is it doesn't tell him he should be running at any particular pace and if he gets in to a routine he can adjust. it is a basic starter plan.

There is one previous post that says he should be running at 7-8 Min per mile pace after 6 weeks, he's currently running at 12 min per mile pace and to up it that quick can be unachievable or even dangerous if the OP is unknown to the poster.

IMO the most important thing is the shoes he intends to run in.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 11, 2016)

Amen to decent shoes. I got back into running last year, as I wasn't sure if I would keep it up, I spent Â£20 on some runners from sports direct. Worst decision of my life, now I have had Achilles problems for over 2 months and have used my properly fitted Brooke's runners once! I over pronated whatever that is and it's ruined my ankle...


----------



## Rooter (Feb 11, 2016)

Exactly Paul, my routine I posted was a rough example. Worst thing you could do is just keep running as fast as long as you can, you will burn out, get bored and frustrated and most likely injured. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 11, 2016)

woody69 said:



			12 weeks to run 5 miles? It really isn't that far and unless you are seriously overweight or injured in some way you should be able to jog 5 miles in a couple of weeks max. You don't have to break any records, just get out and run/walk
		
Click to expand...

Does 5 and a half stone overweight count?

Working on this so maybe the running will help as well.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 11, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Amen to decent shoes. I got back into running last year, as I wasn't sure if I would keep it up, I spent Â£20 on some runners from sports direct. Worst decision of my life, now I have had Achilles problems for over 2 months and have used my properly fitted Brooke's runners once! I over pronated whatever that is and it's ruined my ankle...
		
Click to expand...

I've not been fitted but got a mid range pair of Asiics. Feel comfortable when at the gym, so will leave it for now.


----------



## woody69 (Feb 11, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Does 5 and a half stone overweight count?

Working on this so maybe the running will help as well.
		
Click to expand...

Depends. If you are 6ft 5 and built like a brick out house then it's not so much. 

I have a mate who is around 6ft 3 and weighs 19 stone. He's big, but doesn't look overly fat in say his belly. It's quite an even distribution of weight. He has signed up for the Reading half and is training and aiming for around 11 min miles pace. For his training he just gets out and plods along. 

You're not trying to break any records and I'm fairly confident you could walk 5 miles, so just get out there and try it. Aim for a circuit that you head out half and then head back. That makes it harder to quit midway and gives you a boost when you are over the halfway mark. Just build up so for your first run, head out a mile, turn around and head back home a mile. Next run, head out 1.5 miles and turn around and you've done 3.

If you have to walk, then walk. Just try and get past the point you started walking next time you do the circuit.


----------



## woody69 (Feb 11, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I've not been fitted but got a mid range pair of Asiics. Feel comfortable when at the gym, so will leave it for now.
		
Click to expand...

You can see how your running style impacts your feet for free in most running shops. It is worth doing, especially being over weight as you could injure yourself. 

It will also make running easier as you will have the support to combat your natural running gait


----------



## Three (Feb 11, 2016)

Fair play to anyone who actually gets out there exercising, and I'm not knocking anyone's perception of what is easier or harder. 

But personally, I can't get my head around this "treadmill does it for you"  argument.    It's obvious that if the treadmill is travelling at 13kmh, you have to run forward at 13kmh to stop yourself flying backwards.


----------



## Ross61 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have never used a treadmill in my life, so I can't comment on the difference. When I trained for a 10 mile "fun run" many many years ago I ran outside and found having music in my ears helped alot, but get the right music with a nice steady rhythm as it can affect your pace. Concentrate on your breathing, try to breathe in time with your running. Personally the run-walk-run thing didn't suit me, I found that even just jogging at walking pace was better than walking as starting to run after walking for a bit was just too hard, it changed my heart beat and breathing. I found it much easier once everything was steady after a few minutes.
 I do really think that running under 12 minutes per mile is achievable, even with the weight problem. I don't think I could do beer and cake afterward a race though, just sipping water is all I could ever manage.
  Good luck though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 11, 2016)

Three said:



			Fair play to anyone who actually gets out there exercising, and I'm not knocking anyone's perception of what is easier or harder. 

But personally, I can't get my head around this "treadmill does it for you"  argument.    It's obvious that if the treadmill is travelling at 13kmh, you have to run forward at 13kmh to stop yourself flying backwards.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither, treadmills have there place, any one training on one will benefit, we used to say 2 increments up on the incline replaces the resistance, they are easier to get into a rythm, but christ is it boring using one.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Me neither, treadmills have there place, any one training on one will benefit, we used to say 2 increments up on the incline replaces the resistance, they are easier to get into a rythm, *but christ is it boring using one*.
		
Click to expand...

Mind-numbingly boring that is for sure. There are TV's in the gym so I might try to synchronise my visits when the footy is on or even SSN on the Saturday. Headphone music is OK - rage against the machine works well.:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 11, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Mind-numbingly boring that is for sure. There are TV's in the gym so I might try to synchronise my visits when the footy is on or even SSN on the Saturday. Headphone music is OK - rage against the machine works well.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's like a tip for running in a race, follow something. That's what I do get myself on a machine and follow something


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2016)

Back when I used to go to the gym, rather than run outside I had a bit of a moment.

It had been banging down with rain for weeks. Proper biblical stuff, with frogs thrown in. So I was on a treadmill, happily shuffling along, watching pointless, or jasper carrots rubbish, in a row of machines, behind another row of similar, etc.

Anyway, on the machine in front of me is some vested, head phoned, Greek god, thumping away at a pace that would shame Mo Farrah. Above him there is a sag in the ceiling tiles. Getting bigger by the second. 

I'm still running on, when the ceiling gives way, and dumps about 2 gallons of freezing cold water on the bloke in front of me, along with the soggy bits of the suspended ceiling. 

Laugh? Heck yes.

So much so, I stopped running, and was spat off the back of my tread mill into the one behind.

This doesn't happen when you run outside.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 11, 2016)

I do about 15miles per week, running on the treadmill is boring as hell so do it all outside. 

Done 5 half marathons now and the best advice I ever recieved was to never add more than 10% to the target distance each week. 

Did someone say 7-8 min miles was achievable? After 6 weeks? I'd be very surprised if anyone got anywhere near that with virtually no training at all before hand.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 11, 2016)

Simon

I'm never have been a distance runner (short legs and overweight) but as an old frat trying to keep fit I have learnt the following....

Treadmill is great for building up a bit of stamina but use a few degrees of incline.  Not only will it more replicate actual running but will also help with potential foot problems.  Too many people run on a treadmill flat footed which does not replicate actual running.

Avoid as much as possible running on tarmac, concrete, or other hard surfaces.  You will knacker your knees.

Get down to the beach as much as you can for training.  Running on sand or shingle will do much better for you than twice the time on treadmill or track.

Plus all the other comments about shoes, training schedules, etc, etc...........

Good luck mate.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 11, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I stopped running, and was spat off the back of my tread mill into the one behind.
		
Click to expand...

Just to put a bit of a dampener on this and as a bit of a warning, a few years ago a good friend of mine was in training for a "holiday" to reach the summit of kilimanjaro. He was an "all or nothing guy" so in his training he really committed.

His heart failed at max speed on the treadmill (??15mph??).  He was dead before he hit the treadmill behind.  My wife's boss who was there at the time had to take a while off work.

Don't push too hard guys.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 12, 2016)

Went for a run tonight user error on my garmin watch meant I only recorded the last 1.9 miles of the 2.7 mile lap. 
For that 1.9 miles averaged a 11 minute mile which I'm very happy with considering my fitness levels.

Feel tired now I've stopped but it's a good tired


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Went for a run tonight user error on my garmin watch meant I only recorded the last 1.9 miles of the 2.7 mile lap. 
For that 1.9 miles averaged a 11 minute mile which I'm very happy with considering my fitness levels.

Feel tired now I've stopped but it's a good tired 

Click to expand...

I'd celebrate with a decent curry washed down with a few pints :smirk:

Well done, keep it going Simon, the pain will be worth it, no pain no gain buddy.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 12, 2016)

Going to run the lap the other way around next Friday, as the hill is more gradually going up then the way I went this week.

So hopefully 12 holes next Friday then a run after.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 12, 2016)

Keep it going Paperboy, but easy does it and have sufficient rest days, which are as important as training. The body has to have time to recover.
Who remembers the great runner David Bedford, won everything going, until the Olympics where he had over trained so much that he hit the wall big time.

If the run you're going to take part in is on road, then train on road, if on cross country, then train on cross country etc etc. The problem with running on a treadmill is that it does not have the same training effect on muscles as on the hard surface of the road. So if training is only on a treadmill and the run is on road then the legs will not have the pounding effect that they would get from the road. And as has been said - get a really good quality running shoe purchased from a running shop whose staff will have the knowledge and offer good advice.

Just as an aside, when I was running, the shop where I used to buy my running shoes from had a tarmac road laid down the centre of the shop for customers to try their shoes out on. It was called "The Jog Shop" in Brighton.

Oh, and good luck with the run. :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2016)

Ran 6k indoors tonight in 45 mins, it's very boring that's for sure. Will venture out after I get fitted for some decent shoes. Part of the reason for running indoors for me is to clear some cobwebs and to build stamina and confidence before taking to the road.

Great advice on here about what to expect outdoors.

Keep posting your times/ progress and I will do the same. Like giving up smoking it might help in numbers to keep the drive and morale up &#128077;

Good luck


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 12, 2016)

Forgot to say Sean, good luck with yours and everybody's runs!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2016)

Golfmmad said:



			Forgot to say Sean, good luck with yours and everybody's runs!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 16, 2016)

Went for another run tonight managed to keep the 11 minute miles up.

A question for anyone using a GPS watch to do there runs, how long do you need to wait for the GPS to kick in?
For the second time thought the GPS was going and missed a big chunk of my run.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 16, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Went for another run tonight managed to keep the 11 minute miles up.

A question for anyone using a GPS watch to do there runs, how long do you need to wait for the GPS to kick in?
For the second time thought the GPS was going and missed a big chunk of my run.
		
Click to expand...

Mine takes about 30 seconds, switch it on whilst I'm warming up and stretching.

I did 5 miles before work this morning, set myself a challenge on January 4th to do 100 miles by February 19th...currently done 92.9. Not much left.


----------



## gmc40 (Feb 16, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Went for another run tonight managed to keep the 11 minute miles up.

A question for anyone using a GPS watch to do there runs, how long do you need to wait for the GPS to kick in?
For the second time thought the GPS was going and missed a big chunk of my run.
		
Click to expand...

Can depend on the watch also. I used to own a Garmin Forerunner 15 and it was inconsistent. Sometimes it got a signal instantly and sometimes it took a few minutes. I upgraded to a Forerunner 225 at Xmas and never had an issue. Gets a signal instantly all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			Mine takes about 30 seconds, switch it on whilst I'm warming up and stretching.

I did 5 miles before work this morning, set myself a challenge on January 4th to do 100 miles by February 19th...currently done 92.9. Not much left.
		
Click to expand...

Good effort mate, you did it easily&#128515;


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 17, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Good effort mate, you did it easily&#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul. Another 250 miles by July 1st is the next target.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 18, 2016)

Where's the best place to find running clothing?

Had a look on Wiggle but no real reflective tops. I need to get one to keep the old dear happy, when I go out for evening runs.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Where's the best place to find running clothing?

Had a look on Wiggle but no real reflective tops. I need to get one to keep the old dear happy, when I go out for evening runs.
		
Click to expand...

Sports direct if you want cheap and cheerful, if not decathlon, or go online. a quick google gives me:

http://www.run4it.com/

http://www.sportsshoes.com/clothing/

http://www.sweatshop.com/


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 18, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Sports direct if you want cheap and cheerful, if not decathlon, or go online. a quick google gives me:

http://www.run4it.com/

http://www.sportsshoes.com/clothing/

http://www.sweatshop.com/

Click to expand...

Cheers Scott, found a good deal on one of those sites :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Cheers Scott, found a good deal on one of those sites :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Awesome! no worries, eyeing up a few bits on the sweatshop site myself!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 18, 2016)

I didn't get that far, found it on the sports shoes one. Jacket had LED's in the fabric that you change by USB. Was in the sale so snapped it up.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 18, 2016)

Simon, My advice on running at your age is DON'T
You'll knacker your knees, give yourself a heart attack and strain things you didn't know existed.

Id go low impact Cycling, walking, Golf, swimming etc etc

But thats just my opinion,


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 18, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Simon, My advice on running at your age is DON'T
You'll knacker your knees, give yourself a heart attack and strain things you didn't know existed.

Id go low impact Cycling, walking, Golf, swimming etc etc

But thats just my opinion, 

Click to expand...

Phil I'm not really running more a quick jog, I've signed up for a run so need to get out there.

Do cross trainer and cycling machine at the gym as well.


----------



## Spartacus (Feb 18, 2016)

How old are you Simon?


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 18, 2016)

Spartacus said:



			How old are you Simon?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be 37 this year, but as already stated I'm at least 5 stone overweight.


----------



## Spartacus (Feb 18, 2016)

Running will get that weight off in no time.

37 is only young.

Cod liver, omega 3 and glucosamine are your daily friends.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 19, 2016)

Spartacus said:



			Running will get that weight off in no time.

37 is only young.

Cod liver, omega 3 and glucosamine are your daily friends.
		
Click to expand...

Same as me Simon! In fact I'm 37 next week! Already on the above supplements!


----------



## woody69 (Feb 19, 2016)

Spartacus said:



*Running will get that weight off in no time.*

37 is only young.

Cod liver, omega 3 and glucosamine are your daily friends.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming he eats sensibly of course. Running 5 miles will likely burn around 700 calories or so (approx). As long as he doesn't replace those spent calories with some food he will start to lose some weight. It is amazing how many people think that because they are suddenly exercising how they can eat more, or the same and think the weight will drop off.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 19, 2016)

First run tonight in about a week just been so busy at work.

7k in 50 minutes on the treadmill and feels like it's getting slightly easier. 470 calories according to the machine.

I might venture outside soon but need to get some decent footwear first.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 22, 2016)

In the last week I've run 12 miles on the road. I'm struggling to keep a constant pace and rely on my watch to show me if I'm going to fast.

Today 3 miles at 10:30 minute miles, the only stop being crossing at a busy junction. Very happy with this, think I'll stay at this distance for the rest of the week before extending the distance


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			In the last week I've run 12 miles on the road. I'm struggling to keep a constant pace and rely on my watch to show me if I'm going to fast.

Today 3 miles at 10:30 minute miles, the only stop being crossing at a busy junction. Very happy with this, think I'll stay at this distance for the rest of the week before extending the distance 

Click to expand...

Don't be afraid to stick at that distance for a few weeks, what you'll see is your time improve or for a change stick to that distance but speed up for 30 seconds, run normal for a minute, do this during the 1-2 mile point in your run. Should work out as about 7 x 30 second sprints.
It looks like you're doing really well so keep it going.
I run no further than 5 mile now and have a few routes, i have one particular route I do twice a week to measure my running, in the last month my average pace has dropped from 10:16 to 9:45 and that has been by simply putting the miles in and running regularly.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Don't be afraid to stick at that distance for a few weeks, what you'll see is your time improve or for a change stick to that distance but speed up for 30 seconds, run normal for a minute, do this during the 1-2 mile point in your run. Should work out as about 7 x 30 second sprints.
It looks like you're doing really well so keep it going.
I run no further than 5 mile now and have a few routes, i have one particular route I do twice a week to measure my running, in the last month my average pace has dropped from 10:16 to 9:45 and that has been by simply putting the miles in and running regularly.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul will try that Thursday, I'm noticing it in my clothes are less snug. But not losing any weight but that hopefully will come.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 22, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Cheers Paul will try that Thursday, I'm noticing it in my clothes are less snug. But not losing any weight but that hopefully will come.
		
Click to expand...

You will mate just eat as healthy as you can also.:thup:
Running is great but not if your stuffing your face with crap.

Love the idea of you doing sprints


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 22, 2016)

If just training for a fun run I think it better to check on distance rather than pace itself. Have a 2-3 mile route, a 5-6 mile and a longer 10-13 mile, and then check your times on each run. As you get fitter the times taken will get better.

Once you've been running for a few weeks your pace will naturally settle within your self. You'll know when you can up your pace, depending on how good you feel. But always start easily, and then increase pace.

Your times will soon tumble leaving you feeling elated and good about yourself!

:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Cheers Paul will try that Thursday, I'm noticing it in my clothes are less snug. But not losing any weight but that hopefully will come.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget muscle weighs more than fat, your legs and other areas will be getting stronger, best way to tell is like you say, how your clothes feel and how you feel.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 22, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			You will mate just eat as healthy as you can also.:thup:
Running is great but not if your stuffing your face with crap.

Love the idea of you doing sprints

Click to expand...

Tony in hockey playing in goal I'm used to short sharp bursts. But 30 seconds will be completely different.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 26, 2016)

3.6 miles this evening non stop. Felt OK think I can go further, just signed up for a 10k at the end of March,. Not to sure what's come over me &#128515;

Did this race 18 years ago, hope I can do it in under an hour. Serious training now.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 26, 2016)

You'll be fine for 10k just keep up the training 

I did 6.5k on treadmill on Wednesday and each time it's getting a little bit easier.

I get bored before I am ready to give up. 45 minutes and I varied pace from 8-9.5k/hr on the treadmill for most of it but whacked it up to about 12 for the last 2 minutes.

Almost sprinting at the end so showed there was something left in the tank. 

Taking it outside soon but I need to visit sweatshop? in Reading for some decent footwear first.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 27, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			You'll be fine for 10k just keep up the training 

I did 6.5k on treadmill on Wednesday and each time it's getting a little bit easier.

I get bored before I am ready to give up. 45 minutes and I varied pace from 8-9.5k/hr on the treadmill for most of it but whacked it up to about 12 for the last 2 minutes.

Almost sprinting at the end so showed there was something left in the tank. 

Taking it outside soon but I need to visit sweatshop? in Reading for some decent footwear first.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be interesting to hear your thoughts when transferring from treadmill to road running. I'm sure you wont find it so boring.

Please keep us posted.

:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 2, 2016)

A friend invited me along to one of his running groups. So jogged down to the meet, then did 'Park in the Dark' a 1 mile loop repeated 3 times. 

I ran with an older guy who dragged me around the course, think he could have gone quicker if he wanted.

Then decided to run home a longer way. All in all just over 6 miles ran in 75 minutes, first time doing 10k in a long time very happy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			A friend invited me along to one of his running groups. So jogged down to the meet, then did 'Park in the Dark' a 1 mile loop repeated 3 times. 

I ran with an older guy who dragged me around the course, think he could have gone quicker if he wanted.

Then decided to run home a longer way. All in all just over 6 miles ran in 75 minutes, first time doing 10k in a long time very happy.
		
Click to expand...

Great effort, just keep putting the miles in.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 11, 2016)

Just a quick update, before my 10k race next Sunday. I've run the course twice now in 1hr 2 minutes and 1hr 40 seconds. So next week going to just do a few smaller runs and save myself for the race.
Reckon with not having to wait at some busy junctions I'll be able to break the hour barrier 

Will let you know next Sunday how I get on


----------



## gmc40 (Mar 11, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Just a quick update, before my 10k race next Sunday. I've run the course twice now in 1hr 2 minutes and 1hr 40 seconds. So next week going to just do a few smaller runs and save myself for the race.
Reckon with not having to wait at some busy junctions I'll be able to break the hour barrier 

Will let you know next Sunday how I get on 

Click to expand...

Best of luck!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2016)

Well done Simon you have surpassed my expectations good luck and enjoy yourself:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Just a quick update, before my 10k race next Sunday. I've run the course twice now in 1hr 2 minutes and 1hr 40 seconds. So next week going to just do a few smaller runs and save myself for the race.
Reckon with not having to wait at some busy junctions I'll be able to break the hour barrier 

Will let you know next Sunday how I get on 

Click to expand...

Brilliant, the hour will be easy for you, congratulations on were you've got to and good luck next Sunday.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Mar 11, 2016)

Good Luck!  You'll break an hour no problem.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 20, 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/521734380

Forgot to post this on here, did my 10k race this morning on a chilly morning with a light drizzle. Went across the finish line at 58 minutes 30 seconds, chip time was 57 minutes and 7 seconds. So a very happy chappy here smashed my target.

Now for a cold beer, I think I deserve it :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2016)

Paperboy said:



https://www.strava.com/activities/521734380

Forgot to post this on here, did my 10k race this morning on a chilly morning with a light drizzle. Went across the finish line at 58 minutes 30 seconds, chip time was 57 minutes and 7 seconds. So a very happy chappy here smashed my target.

Now for a cold beer, I think I deserve it :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, congratulations fella, all us on here knew you could do it&#128515;


----------



## Big Whacker (Mar 20, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Mar 20, 2016)

Paperboy said:



https://www.strava.com/activities/521734380

Forgot to post this on here, did my 10k race this morning on a chilly morning with a light drizzle. Went across the finish line at 58 minutes 30 seconds, chip time was 57 minutes and 7 seconds. So a very happy chappy here smashed my target.

Now for a cold beer, I think I deserve it :cheers:
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant!  We told you you'd do it!


----------



## gmc40 (Mar 20, 2016)

Well done Paperboy. Half Marathon next!


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 20, 2016)

Well done that man!

I noticed your split mile times - first 2, easy pace, miles 3,4 and 5 consistent and on the last mile, well you smashed it!

Looks like your pace was spot on, with starting slowly and then leaving you enough in the tank for a sprint finish.

:thup:


----------



## jorgen (Mar 21, 2016)

I suggest you to run in the open air. Your body is working way differently than on a treadmil


----------



## Paperboy (May 10, 2016)

Just a quick update, went and got my gait checked. Found I land mainly on my heel and my shoes weren't quite right for me. 
So tried a few new pairs on and wanted the Mizuno ones because I liked the style. Ended up with a new pair of Asics as they felt the best, only problem was there all white.

I've started doing park runs on Saturday morning's as well now. Doing between 12 to 20 miles a week now. I've signed up for another 10k in September and a half marathon next April.
I still don't like running, but what I like is myself pushing myself to keep going even when I'm knackered.


----------



## Three (May 11, 2016)

Recently bought a bike, can't see me doing any more running as an exercise, knees can't take it.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 11, 2016)

Three said:



			Recently bought a bike, can't see me doing any more running as an exercise, knees can't take it.
		
Click to expand...

Cycling is the absolute best. (except when the weather is terrible  )

Glad we are (finally) due some decent weather soon.


----------



## Paperboy (May 11, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Cycling is the absolute best. (except when the weather is terrible  )

Glad we are (finally) due some decent weather soon.
		
Click to expand...

Did 12 miles on the bike last night, 6 miles each way with umpiring a hockey game between. 
To say my legs ache is an understatement. Not to sure I'm looking forward to my run tonight!!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 11, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Did 12 miles on the bike last night, 6 miles each way with umpiring a hockey game between. 
To say my legs ache is an understatement. Not to sure I'm looking forward to my run tonight!!
		
Click to expand...

Won't be long until you'll be saying 120 miles, 60 each way!


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 11, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Did 12 miles on the bike last night, 6 miles each way with umpiring a hockey game between. 
To say my legs ache is an understatement. Not to sure I'm looking forward to my run tonight!!
		
Click to expand...

Were you legs aching when you were riding? If so, whereabouts? (you might need to adjust your saddle height)



CheltenhamHacker said:



			Won't be long until you'll be saying 120 miles, 60 each way!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it's easy to start racking up the miles. 

Start cycling up some hills too - quickest way to get "better" and you will start enjoying it after a while (no, really!)


----------



## Paperboy (May 11, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Were you legs aching when you were riding? If so, whereabouts? (you might need to adjust your saddle height)

Start cycling up some hills too - quickest way to get "better" and you will start enjoying it after a while (no, really!)
		
Click to expand...

Mainly in the calf's I think. I'd have to go for another ride to find out, maybe tomorrow for a short one. The ride had hills I hate them. Although I never stopped yesterday as I had done before so about 10 minutes quicker then over a year ago.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 11, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Mainly in the calf's I think. I'd have to go for another ride to find out, maybe tomorrow for a short one. The ride had hills I hate them. Although I never stopped yesterday as I had done before so about 10 minutes quicker then over a year ago.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like progress to me! so it's all positive stuff. 

Hills do get easier/more enjoyable with time. I used to hate them, but I now find flat rides boring and unsatisfying. Luckily I live right on the edge of the cotswolds, so I had to learn to like them as I can't ride in many directions without having to do some proper climbs!  

Having said that, I've been out for a ride (10 miles) ONCE since last September - so once I start getting out in the next few weeks, I'm going to hate everything about it until I get my legs back under me properly.


----------



## Ross61 (May 11, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Sounds like progress to me! so it's all positive stuff. 

*Hills do get easier/more enjoyable with time. I used to hate them, but I now find flat rides boring and unsatisfying.* Luckily I live right on the edge of the cotswolds, so I had to learn to like them as I can't ride in many directions without having to do some proper climbs!  

Having said that, I've been out for a ride (10 miles) ONCE since last September - so once I start getting out in the next few weeks, I'm going to hate everything about it until I get my legs back under me properly.
		
Click to expand...

I used to hate even a small incline when I started bike riding at 50 after not much riding since my 20's. After a summer of cycling about 40 miles a week smallish hills came and went with barely noticing them. I'm surprised that even after a winter break from cycling I can still climb hills quite easily, although the freewheeling down again feels like I'm cheated out of my excercise!


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 11, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			I used to hate even a small incline when I started bike riding at 50 after not much riding since my 20's. After a summer of cycling about 40 miles a week smallish hills came and went with barely noticing them. I'm surprised that even after a winter break from cycling I can still climb hills quite easily, *although the freewheeling down again feels like I'm cheated out of my excercise!*

Click to expand...

I just keep telling myself that I'm risking life and limb by freewheeling down this hill at 50mph and I feel less guilty about not actually working for it!


----------



## Paperboy (May 11, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			I just keep telling myself that I'm risking life and limb by freewheeling down this hill at 50mph and I feel less guilty about not actually working for it!
		
Click to expand...

I have to slow down at 30 mph, that's plenty fast enough for me. Especially when it's dark!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 11, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I have to slow down at 30 mph, that's plenty fast enough for me. Especially when it's dark!!
		
Click to expand...

Understandable! Most of my mates who are much more competent cyclists than I am love hill climbing but hate descending. I like to push it a bit, gets the adrenaline going, but it's stupid ultimately as one puncture or mechanical failure and I'd be dead/very badly injured!! I'd feel a bit more comfortable with it if the roads weren't full of pot holes!


----------



## Three (May 11, 2016)

I have to go and pick my car up 5 miles away. Instead of jumping on a tram I'm plotting the best cycling route as there are a couple of very busy main roads to negotiate. 
With the sun out it's a really enjoyable thing to do, would highly recommend it to anyone who wants to get into some exercise without running.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 5, 2016)

So today was the big day, the 'Romsey Beer Race'.  Thanks to all the advice and a lot of support from friends. I managed to smash my target of 50 minutes. My GPS says 47 minutes and 11 seconds, just waiting for the chip times.

https://www.strava.com/activities/599082192

Here's the strava for it. Was tough as it was 20 degrees and not a lot of shade so really happy


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice work - well done


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2016)

Congratulations and well done on smashing your target&#128515;


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 6, 2016)

Cheers guys I'm training for other 10k's now. Also a half marathon next year. Where someone I know is going to design a training plan for me in the new year


----------



## freddielong (Jun 6, 2016)

I love stuff like this were someone signs up for something and immediately has doubts about it, but they do the training and really enjoy it and it ends up changing their life and becomes a new passion.

Just don't forget your golf.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 6, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I love stuff like this were someone signs up for something and immediately has doubts about it, but they do the training and really enjoy it and it ends up changing their life and becomes a new passion.

Just don't forget your golf.
		
Click to expand...

I did. Started running last year and haven't played golf in a year (probably makes me wonder why I still post on here?). I still have my clubs and keep intending to play but never get around to it. Running can become quite addictive.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 6, 2016)

Bravo simon! Well done mate, really chuffed for you! Those cold winter nights when everyone thought you were mental are now paying off!


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 6, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Bravo simon! Well done mate, really chuffed for you! Those cold winter nights when everyone thought you were mental are now paying off!
		
Click to expand...

Yep and if I can be a bit more disciplined with my diet hopefully the weight will fall off!!


----------

